# The Dangers of Artificial Food Colors



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Dangers of Artificial Food Colors (NaturalNews) “Should the FDA be so permissive with chemicals in food, suspect or not, that amount to little more than marketing?” asks The Daily Green (http://www.thedailygreen.com/health…). This question is particularly pertinent considering that colorings have not always proven to be harmless. Citrus Red 2, Red 3, Red 40, Yellow [...]

*Read More...*


----------

